# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Cultivos Industriales  Busco productores de maíz gigante del Cusco

## Eduardo Guinea Loyer

Busco productores de maíz gigante del Cusco y de pallar de cualquier calibre en sacos de 25 ó 50 kilos para exportar a Europa.
Para comenzar estamos interesados en un contenedor de 25´por producto.
Necesito saber de precios por tonelada, favor contactarse conmigo por intermedio de esta página. GraciasTemas similares: Busco productores de maíz gigante del Cusco Artículo: Exportaciones de maíz gigante del Cusco crecen 89.5% en primer trimestre Precio de maiz blanco gigante del cusco maiz gigante del Cusco maiz gigante del Cusco

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Eduardo: 
Vi el correo que me enviaste. Ya le dije a mi padre que vea si tiene algún dato para ayudarte y que te responda a través del foro, pero no te aseguro nada por el momento. 
Por otra parte, voy a buscar acá en la oficina si tenemos información de productores de maíz gigante o pallar del Cusco. Por suerte estamos terminando un publicación sobre agroexportaciones peruanas (Exportando Perú), y podría ser que encuentre algunos datos... Te confirmo en la tarde. 
Te voy a pasar el correo de un estudiante cuzqueño que está haciendo su tesis sobre cafés especiales, pero puede ser que conozca a alguien. Nada pierdes intentando: wilfer24@hotmail.com 
En la tarde te confirmo si conseguí algún dato. 
Saludos y buena suerte

----------


## Eduardo Guinea Loyer

gracias Bruno, ojala tenga algo de suerte y me pueda contactar con productores de maíz gigante del Cuzco y pallar, saludos,   Eduardo

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola de nuevo Eduardo: 
Estuve tratando de buscar la información que necesitas, pero no he conseguido una relación de productores de maíz gigante del Cusco. 
Conseguí unos cuadros estadísticos que están más relacionados con las exportaciones nacionales de maíz gigante blanco. 
Te lo dejo adjunto por si acaso te sirva y si me entero de alguien que sepa, te informo enseguida. 
Suerte con la búsqueda y no dejes de publicar avisos en los portales del MINAG y en Agronegociosperu.org. 
Mientras más personas vean tu aviso, más probabilidades tendrás de que te contacte algún productor de maíz. 
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola otra vez: 
Te paso otro correo que es del Ingeniero Cesar Medina Laura (cmedina@inia.gob.pe) 
Él probablemente te pueda dar algún contacto, ya que puso su nombre y su correo en un boletín del INIA que habla sobre el Maíz Balnco Gigante del Cusco y que te copio en el siguiente enlace:  http://www.inia.gob.pe/boletin/bcit/...denes_maiz.htm 
Espero te pueda ayudar. 
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Otro dato que te puede ser útil. Se trata de un aviso publicado en Internet, donde ofrecen la venta de Maíz Gigante del Cusco. Te copio el aviso a continuación: 
La empresa peruana COMINPER S.A.C. ofrece su producción mensual de 90 TM de MAIZ BLANCO GIGANTE DEL CUSCO de excelente calidad: Granos enteros secos de color blanco-crema de textura suave harinosa, tamaño promedio de 11 mm. Rico en proteínas, almidones y azucares.  
Nombre Común: Maíz Blanco Gigante del Cusco 
Nombre Científico: Zea Mays L var. Cuscoensis K. 
Partida Arancelaria: 1005909010  
Características: Granos enteros homogéneos sin manchas o decoloración, sin presencia de hongos, insectos, granos podridos y libre de impurezas. 
Humedad: 13% máximo 
Impurezas: 0.5% máximo 
Selección: 100 % a máquina y mano 
Origen: Proveniente del Valle Sagrado de los Incas, Cusco, Perú 
Proceso: Tras su cosecha es tratado para luego ser clasificado, calibrado y empacado para su exportación bajo un adecuado control de calidad y sanidad. 
Disponibilidad: Todo el año.  
Tamaños: 
Calibre Nº 1 (24 a 28 granos /onza) 
Calibre Nº 2 (28 a 32 granos/onza)  
Condiciones Sanitarias: 
Ausencia de Salmonela en 25gr. 
Ausencia de Eschericia Coli en 1gr. 
Aflatoxinas: Inferior a 5 p.p.b.  
Usos: 
La alimentación humana: polenta, almidón, sémolas, aceite de mesa (extraído especialmente de los gérmenes). 
Utilización industrial: Glucosa para la farmacia, gomas obtenidas del gluten, almidón para la preparación de antibióticos. 
Los subproductos del maíz se utilizan para la alimentación de ganado y aves.  
Pedido mínimo de 10 TM. 
Container de 20: 360 sacos x 50 kg. (18 TM). 
Empaque: Sacos de polipropileno con un peso neto de 50 kg. 
Transporte: Vía marítima 
Modalidad de Pago: 50% adelantado con Orden de Compra via transferencia bancaria y 50% restante mediante L/C o transferencia bancaria antes de embarque. 
Tiempo de entrega: 25 días luego de Orden de Compra. 
Documentación incluida: Certificado de origen, Certificado de Análisis, Certificado Fitosanitario.   *COMINPER S.A.C*
Telf: (51) (1) 99877-1478 www.cominper.com

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Aquí hay otro productor: 
Su nombre es Walter Quispe y su teléfono es +41227164290. Te dejo un enlace de su anuncio para que lo revises:  http://www.agroterra.com/p/maiz-blan...co-22965/22965 
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Otro enlace:  http://www.agroterra.com/p/maiz-blan...ru-14062/14062

----------


## maxiberico

Sr. Eduardo Guinea Loyer; soy productor de maiz blanco gigante del valle de Uruamba, a a fecha cuento con 3,000 (tres mil) sacos de este producto en brosa que hacen un total de aprox. 220 toneladas los mismos que se encuentran a pie de la autopista vale sagrado contacto maxiberico@hotmail.com  
att. 
Max Iberico L.

----------


## john sender

hey io soy de cusco!!
y mif amilia
se encarga de comercializaciones de maiz de todo tipo
pero solo en cusco
y quiza exportar es otra de neustras visiones  
no se que respondes
espero tur espuesta

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> hey io soy de cusco!!
> y mif amilia
> se encarga de comercializaciones de maiz de todo tipo
> pero solo en cusco
> y quiza exportar es otra de neustras visiones  
> no se que respondes
> espero tur espuesta

 Hola John: 
Bienvenido al foro. 
Veo que tienes contactos con productores de todo tipo de maíz por esa linda región del país y veo también que tal vez estás interesado en exportar, y quería sugerirte que utilices el foro para alcanzar ese objetivo. 
Por eso, aparte de responder el tema de otro usuario, deberías también crear un tema propio donde expliques mejor los tipos de maíz que comercializas. Tal vez podrías crear tu tema en el foro de *Productos Agropecuarios*, ya que a mí constantemente me preguntan si conozco productores de tal o cual producto; y la verdad yo soy comunicador y no tengo ese tipo de contactos. 
Además, tienes una sección de blogs donde puedes publicar la información de tu empresa, las fotos de tus productos, etc, para mantener informados a los diversos usuarios y visitantes de esta página sobre lo que haces o consigues por allá, que constantemente ingresan para buscar productores de diversos cultivos para exportarlos; incluso extranjeros. 
En resumen, creo que es una buena idea que pienses en exportar si cuentas con los contactos como para poder contar con producción y variedad a lo largo del año. No olvides que la exportación requiere un control de calidad especial, pero por el que te pagarían bastante más. Además, te sugeriría establecer contacto con productores de otro tipo de productos andinos; como la quínua por ejemplo. 
En todo caso, te voy a tener en cuenta si alguien solicita maíz en este foro. 
Saludos y suerte con la comercialización.

----------


## john sender

gracias haber si em mandas conatctos de comrpadores al correo!!

----------


## Eduardo Guinea Loyer

gracias Bruno por tu interés en ayudar, le voy a escribir al estudiante que me sugeriste,    Eddie

----------


## yanamanchi

ANTE TODO UN CORDIAL SALUDO: 
SOMOS PRODUCTORES DE MAIZ BLANCO DE CUSCO, Y QUISIERA SABER LA COTIZACION DEL KILO DE ESTE MAIZ, CUENTO POR EL MOMENTO CON UN APROX. DE 120.000 KILOS, LOS INTERESADOS POR FAVOR CONTACTAR AL 84984-045572 O AL 84974-751078. 
E-MAIL  :kokifox@hotmail.com

----------


## Eduardo Guinea Loyer

gracias Bruno, en otras cosas me contactó un agricultor interesado en sembrar stevia. Le quedo agradecido al foro, saludos

----------


## wrivera

Alguno de ustedes sabe donde puedo conseguir maiz gigante del cuzco que tenga un tamaño promedio mayor a los 17mm?? 
Mil gracias!

----------


## Gino Aldo

Hola Sr. Eduardo, mi nombre es Gino Aldo, y en unos 3 meses cosechare pallar bb, estoy trabajando con una parte pequeña de mi terreno como prueba, y me gustaria ver si es que desea para empezar tratar y ver cantidades, y si desea poder incrementar mi siembra y asi poder satisfacer su requerimiento. Gracias de antemano mi numero de cel: 997936535 y mi correo es ginopanana@hotmail.com

----------


## Carlos Aybar

> Busco productores de maíz gigante del Cusco y de pallar de cualquier calibre en sacos de 25 ó 50 kilos para exportar a Europa.
> Para comenzar estamos interesados en un contenedor de 25´por producto.
> Necesito saber de precios por tonelada, favor contactarse conmigo por intermedio de esta página. Gracias

 Buenas tardes quisiera saber en cuanto estan cotizando el kilo de maíz gigante del Cusco, gracias por la información.

----------

